
The Efficient Cloud: All Of Salesforce Runs On Only 1,000 Servers - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/23/the-efficient-cloud-all-of-salesforce-runs-on-only-1000-servers/
======
ErrantX
Ive long respected the approach of Salesforce: whilst this is new info to me I
am not surprised at the efficiency.

Pretty impressive that: 20 tables for all that data! And we are stuck messing
with MySQL (etc) and all these new non-relational databases. :)

